# Rats Nest Bass Club



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

We are accepting 8 more teams or individuals for the 2014 season. You can check our club out on Facebook at Rats Nest Bass Club. Winter is taking to long I miss some good competition!!!!


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Our club meeting is going to be held on February 16th in New Philadelphia for all the details check us out on Facebook or call Eric at 330-432-1064


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Sorry for the wrong date the club meeting is February 16th at 12:00.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Rats Nest Bass Club is a small club with less than 30 boats. Our fees are $20 per membership and $16 per person or $32 per team for each tournament. Our schedule is posted on Facebook at Rats Nest Bass Club. We are having a club meeting Sunday the 16th at 12:00 in the back door of the army recruiting office in New Philadelphia. If anyone is interested please attend.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

It's meeting day!! I hope to see some ogf members there.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

You can now sign up and pay your membership fees at North East Outdoors 821 Commercial Ave. SE. New Philadelphia. There are only 12 openings left so don't wait!!!


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

We still have some open spots if anyone is looking for a Bass Club.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

We still have a few openings. Any takers?


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

is that portage river or portage lakes?


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Portage Lakes


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

It's not to late! We are still accepting new members. Our first club tournament is less than two weeks away. You can sign up at the ramp the day of our opening club tournament!


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

No one can compete agaisnt Bernie Brown in this circuit. Ill pass thanks.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

That's pretty funny!! Is he fishing this year? We kick off the season this Saturday at 8am at Tappan Lake. We still have a few openings if anyone is interested. Just try to show up at least 30 min before blast off.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

It's not to late! We will be at Portage this Sunday and have 9 openings remaining! Let me know if anyone plans on signing up.


----------

